
MICA: A Fast In-Memory Key-Value Storage (2014) [pdf] - jsnell
https://www.cs.cmu.edu/~hl/papers/mica-nsdi2014.pdf
======
brudgers
Github: [https://github.com/efficient/mica](https://github.com/efficient/mica)

